# OMG, Worst guitar solo of all time...?



## Psychoface (Nov 16, 2007)

fred durst trying to shred, its very very sad....
he had obviously never touched a guitar in his life before that


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 16, 2007)

wtf!?was that for real,live?who would let him do that live?if he was in my band i would have knocked his ass out.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 16, 2007)

hahahaha.... what??


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 16, 2007)

Jesus that's a huge crowd, and some people actually cheered for that  Apparently nothing embarrasses him anymore, because he just thinks he's awesome enough to do whatever he wants, and it will be awesome.


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Nov 16, 2007)

Love that solo. Been trying to get that tone and those bends for a while. 

Is he using an ENGL for that ?


----------



## amonb (Nov 16, 2007)

WTF?


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2007)

rahul_mukerji said:


> Love that solo. Been trying to get that tone and those bends for a while.
> 
> Is he using an ENGL for that ?



I think it was a Crate.


----------



## Blexican (Nov 16, 2007)

Classic.


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 16, 2007)

side note,i am now taking lessons from fred,100.00 bucks an hour,man am i stoked!!!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 16, 2007)

Dude wtf?


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 16, 2007)

Hah, I saw that some time ago. Funny stuff.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 16, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


> side note,i am now taking lessons from fred,100.00 bucks an hour,man am i stoked!!!



Oh yeah, well he said he'd sell me that guitar for $400,000 and it'll come with some stickers, posters, a t-shirt, and oral sex.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 16, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Oh yeah, well he said he'd sell me that guitar for $400,000 and it'll come with some stickers, posters, a t-shirt, and oral sex.



Will Fred be the one administering said oral sex?


----------



## Regor (Nov 16, 2007)

I find it funny that NOBODY IN THE WORLD realizes that he was copying Nigel Tufnel's guitar solo in Spinal Tap.

WATCH CLOSELY!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 16, 2007)

Regor said:


> I find it funny that NOBODY IN THE WORLD realizes that he was copying Nigel Tufnel's guitar solo in Spinal Tap.
> 
> WATCH CLOSELY!!!



I love that movie, but I've only seen it once or twice, so I don't remember details like that. If that's the case, I guess it's not so lame after all... though Fred himself is still pretty lame.


----------



## Psychoface (Nov 16, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> I love that movie, but I've only seen it once or twice, so I don't remember details like that. If that's the case, I guess it's not so lame after all... though Fred himself is still pretty lame.



i still think he managed to fuck it up


----------



## yevetz (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Regor said:


> I find it funny that NOBODY IN THE WORLD realizes that he was copying Nigel Tufnel's guitar solo in Spinal Tap.
> 
> WATCH CLOSELY!!!



Even if so....it's Fred Durst, so it's automatically bash-worthy


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 17, 2007)

actually the tone is pretty decent


----------



## arnoroth661 (Nov 17, 2007)

... Yeah, I'm gonna go back to listening to "Take Five" by Miles Davis now...


----------



## shadowgenesis (Nov 17, 2007)

heheh.

i just love that it totally got flipped around on you haters. lol. He's not a TOTALLY talentless (or tasteless) hack.

oh man. that would've been the most embarrassing thing ever if that was serious.


----------



## Groff (Nov 17, 2007)

I think the worst solo ever is on "Fight for your right to party"



Rick said:


> I think it was a Crate.



No, It was one of those "Cigarette pack" amps.


----------



## Regor (Nov 17, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Even if so....it's Fred Durst, so it's automatically bash-worthy



OH, I'll absolutely give you that!


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2007)

I think the worst solo was from "Cult Of Personality."


----------



## Universalis (Nov 18, 2007)

Rick said:


> I think the worst solo was from "Cult Of Personality."



True. I also would put in the top ten some shit recorded by John Frusciante in the Red Hot Chili Pepper's "Californication" album. In some solos you could be able to imagine him agonizing on the freatboard after a bad trip.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 18, 2007)

I can't beleive Kerry King hasn't been mentioned in this thread. 

I'll do it....



Kerry King.


----------



## FYP666 (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh god, I wish I could play like him!


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 18, 2007)

FYP666 said:


> Oh god, I wish I could play like him!



Like Kerry?

I'd set my sights higher......


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 18, 2007)

they should just kick kerry king out of slayer and let me join.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 18, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> they should just kick kerry king out of slayer and let me join.



 

Hannemann is the true badass in Slayer.


----------



## Battousai (Nov 18, 2007)

OH!

I thought this thread was about me

Oh well.. 
Fred Drst BOO!


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 18, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> they should just kick kerry king out of slayer and let me join.



I'd buy that album


----------



## Groff (Nov 18, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> they should just kick kerry king out of slayer and let me join.





Zepp88 said:


> Hannemann is the true badass in Slayer.



Hannemans solos aren't much better sometimes... (read the booklet to christ illusion, they list who solos when)

A-tonal bullshit...


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 18, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Hannemans solos aren't much better sometimes... (read the booklet to christ illusion, they list who solos when)
> 
> A-tonal bullshit...



Yeah, but he wrote all the badass songs and he isnt a self-important ass ;p


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 18, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, but he wrote all the badass songs and he isnt a self-important ass ;p



Exactly.

Hannemann has a bit of the wanky whammy bar syndrome too, but I've heard a decent solo from him.

But his song writing is a lot better. "Seasons In The Abyss" anyone?

Only Slayer CD I care to listen to....


----------



## Psychoface (Nov 18, 2007)

eleven59 said:


>




.. that solo sucked ass.. but the fred durst solo was worse (but not by much)


----------



## Shawn (Nov 18, 2007)

Psychoface said:


> fred durst trying to shred, its very very sad....
> he had obviously never touched a guitar in his life before that




 That was hilarious. Nice bends and nice technique.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 18, 2007)

spinal tap


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 18, 2007)

Did someone say Shred Durst?


----------



## Variant (Nov 18, 2007)

>




 Why, oh why is this talentless pee pee touch a millionaire?! It's shit like this that keeps me an atheist. 



*On* topic: That dreadful collaboration between Moby and the galactically irritating Gwen Stephani, Moby wields a guitar solo that is dreadful at a level that has not been heard before. Stick to the programming there, buddy.


----------



## m3ta1head (Nov 18, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Did someone say Shred Durst?




Who the fuck is that? He's fucking awesome!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 18, 2007)

Variant said:


> *On* topic: That dreadful collaboration between Moby and the galactically irritating Gwen Stephani, Moby wields a guitar solo that is dreadful at a level that has not been heard before. Stick to the programming there, buddy.


I can't believe i just listened to that. awfull. all the way through, it's just all out of key and slightly off...


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 18, 2007)

haha, its still better than most of Kerry King's solos.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 21, 2007)

Man he can play. Like, amazing.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Dec 4, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Did someone say Shred Durst?




holy shit, that guys badass. hes gotta be on here

...FESS UP WE KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh, I thought this was going to be a Job For A Cowboy thread..


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 4, 2007)

Rick said:


> I think the worst solo was from "Cult Of Personality."



Don't tell that to the adminishredder!!!!


----------



## Marko (Dec 4, 2007)

m3ta1head said:


> Who the fuck is that? He's fucking awesome!



MySpace.com - Doug FCKN Steele - 38 - Male - Hawthorn, AU - www.myspace.com/dougsteele


----------



## FYP666 (Dec 4, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Like Kerry?
> 
> I'd set my sights higher......



No! I meant Fred. He is just so good. Maybe some day I'll be able to play like him. Or my sights in this case is too high. Anyways, Kerry King is great guitar player , but, in, my, fuckin, opinion,  Jeff-da-man Hanneman is better!


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 4, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> I think the worst solo ever is on "Fight for your right to party"





Zepp88 said:


> I can't beleive Kerry King hasn't been mentioned in this thread.



Combine the 2:

The solo in No Sleep 'till Brooklyn.


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> The solo in No Sleep 'till Brooklyn.



Horrible.


----------



## Benzesp (Dec 4, 2007)

holy shit in a hat Batman!


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2007)

*VERY RARE* video of Kerry King recording the solo from "Angel of Death":


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 4, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> *VERY RARE* video of Kerry King recording the solo from "Angel of Death":




indeed


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 4, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I can't beleive Kerry King hasn't been mentioned in this thread.
> 
> I'll do it....
> 
> ...


 
I actually like Kerry and Hannemann's playing stlyes. I enjoy their "atonal bullshit."


----------



## Naren (Dec 5, 2007)

All_¥our_Bass;749272 said:


> I actually like Kerry and Hannemann's playing stlyes. I enjoy their "atonal bullshit."



I like them for rhythm. HATE them for solos. I always use the term "Kerry King solo" when I'm referring to a random jumble of fast noise that supposed to pass as a solo. *guitarist plays solo* "What'd you think?" "Well... we don't really want a Kerry King solo on this song... or on ANY song now that I think about it."

Although I like a lot of Slayer songs, I can't stand 95% of Kerry King's solos and 80% of Hanneman's solos (he has a better track record, but he's still pretty horrible).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 13, 2010)

I actually thinking Slayer's "noise solos" are really cool, and fits with their music perfectly.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 13, 2010)

When my and my mates talk about Trem arm abuse its called "Kerry Kinging" followed with the action of holding your right arm out as if lifting an air guitar by the trem arm, waving it up and down with a really surprised expression as if to say "WTF am I doing? I don't know what I'm playing!!!"


----------



## newamerikangospel (Apr 13, 2010)

ZOMG AL QAEDA HAS BLOWN UP OUR OLD THREADS!! HIDE UR WOMENS!!


----------



## haffner1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Before seeing that, I had always thought the solo from "Unskinny Bop" was the worst of all time, or at least the "best" amoung really bad ones or whatever, but that really takes the cake. Though to be honest, that reminds me a little bit of what happend to me the other week at church during warm up when the song leader looked at me at totaly the wrong place in the song and said something like "take it away!", and I was like "um.... wait ... what? Where are you?"


----------



## unitas (Apr 13, 2010)

newamerikangospel said:


> ZOMG AL QAEDA HAS BLOWN UP OUR OLD THREADS!! HIDE UR WOMENS!!



Yoink!


----------



## chucknorrishred (Apr 14, 2010)

ANGEL OF DEAAAAAAAATH 

slayers solos are good IMO espsilly the harmonic wails and dives but meh i like their solos 

FRED DURST HAAAAAAAA make me want to start a band again

this is a cleaner version of the solo


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jeff Hanneman is actually good, unlike KK.


----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 23, 2010)

Psychoface said:


> fred durst trying to shred, its very very sad....
> he had obviously never touched a guitar in his life before that



I died a little on the inside


----------



## wlfers (May 2, 2010)

sorry, but youtube lil wayne guitar

and you will see the worst guitar playing ever... in front of stadium audiences.


----------



## 777timesgod (May 2, 2010)

You are all jealous of the Durstman's fretboard skills!!! Shred homeboy!!!

Some of Slayer's solos btw are pretty hard to nail mind you. Ghost of war has some tricky parts where you must be careful not to sound sloppy as well as angel of death which has a really fast tempo. Most of the people bashing Kerry King 24/7 cant play half of his -more shreddy less tremolo crazy- solos so take it easy.

Slayer deserve criticism for their guitar playing but not like that.


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 2, 2010)

Shred Durst!


----------



## Blooddrunk_Moon (Jun 7, 2010)

That solo the threadstarter embedded is really shit and funnny. hahahaha. i feel so motivated to play now


----------



## Razorgrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Oh, I thought this was going to be a Job For A Cowboy thread..


::fist bump::

As my ex-girlfriend once said to me, "Here's Job For a Cowboy, the band all you metal hipsters love to hate."


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 20, 2010)

Razorgrin said:


> ::fist bump::
> 
> As my ex-girlfriend once said to me, "Here's Job For a Cowboy, the band all you metal hipsters love to hate."


 ruination is a master peaice IMO


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 20, 2010)

Razorgrin said:


> ::fist bump::
> 
> As my ex-girlfriend once said to me, "Here's Job For a Cowboy, the band all you metal hipsters love to hate."


 
Job for a Cowboy? More like *Blow*job for a Cowboy!


----------

